# Excision of a lesion



## charonate (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, everyone

I work for a urology group. One of my Dr's performed a excision and fulguration of multiple condylomas  in the groin.  I suggest to use 17004 because per note their were about 15 lesions.  But in the process my supervisor thinks that 11404-11406 should a better selection. I thought those codes were for single lesion. Can some one help me with this?

Thank you.

Maria


----------



## katerina_98 (Jan 25, 2008)

When you say excision, did he excise each one seperately and use simple closure on each of these 15 lesions ( or one group of 15)?


----------



## charonate (Mar 18, 2008)

one group of 15 lesions.


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 19, 2008)

You are correct, those codes are for a single lesion. 17004 would be correct.


----------



## jennifer.cooper (Mar 30, 2008)

You are correct it would be 17004.


----------



## rmiller2012 (Mar 30, 2008)

17004 is for premalignant lesions.  Genital warts are usually coded as benign lesions.  (11420-11426) 

There is also CPT 54060  (description below is right out of the CPT Manual .....
Destruction of lesion(s), penis (eg, condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; surgical excision 

Lay Description
A lesion or other skin deformity is removed from the penis by cutting it off. The physician may use a laser, an electric current, liquid nitrogen, or a chemical compound to remove the lesion.


----------

